# What do you think about the new addition to the "fleet"?



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Boys and their toys!....This is going to be fun!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice, good luck with it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You know that won't fit in the salt trailer, right? LOL

Give us all the details......


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Its a 1999 Hyundi 740-3 8000 hours but the thing is TIGHT..., Was a town machine, everything works as it should... the bucket shows no sign of wear... they used a different bucket with the town.. still have the original cutting blade on that hasn't been flipped yet... new tires...NO LEAKS what so ever....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What are you going to use if for? Now you need a push box. Might as well go all out and get the Horst.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Let me know how you like it, try to keep me updated. I bought a 2007 740-7 for last season so far so good. It was considerably less than anything in its class, I really looked into & hm & hawed for a long time. Dealer has been great as well. Hope fully all goes well (for both of us).


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice machine, looks real clean!!


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet! Sweet! ...Congrats!
and do you mind sharing the final number with us? If not...its understandable. best of luck this season.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice Mick


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was thinking of putting the Artic 14' snow pusher HD (3700 lbs)with the direct fit coupler.... too big? or should I go with the standard mount? I'll be plowing a truck stop so I was leaning toward the direct fit because of the manovering (sp) around the trucks.... I know the standard bucket would stack higher but thats not a concern (pleanty of area to stack the snow)...thoughts?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave has some good opinions about Arctic pushers, mabe he can give u some advice!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Mick76;811608 said:


> Its a 1999 Hyundi 740-3 8000 hours but the thing is TIGHT..., Was a town machine, everything works as it should... the bucket shows no sign of wear... they used a different bucket with the town.. still have the original cutting blade on that hasn't been flipped yet... new tires...NO LEAKS what so ever....


Nice machine. We had an HL 760 and had no problems with it. We sold it when we did our updates to our equipment last year.

I would go with a 14 ft pusher unless the parking lot has a serious grade in it. Then I would strongly consider a 12. Or maybe a horst 5000 series blade with the optional 36" wings...if the machine has the hydralics to run it. Hard to beat the convience of a reversable with the ability to close down and become a snow box. cheers Doug


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

BTW: The horst 5000 series is a loader blade that is a power angel reversible. You can find it on their website; then you have to go to options and you will see the 36 inch sides that are available for it. They don't open up like the snow wing. They open up and down only; giving you the option of the reversible plow or to close it into a snow box. If your still interested I would suggest that rather then call Horst direct as they are very expensive on list pricing that maybe you call Jeff Stewart at Stewarts Equipment 519 833 9616. I have found he has better pricing then straight from Horst and he is a knowledgable guy about snow stuff. We have found that pushers work great but sometimes you need a blade. The 5000 series does it all and its not crazy priced either. About the same as our new Arctic sectional pushers actually. The problem with this 5000 series setup is not all machines have the valving to run the system. So the pusher becomes the only choice as adding valves to machines after the fact is big $$$$. Horst actually sells the sides in a manuel actuation format. I have never tried them this way as it looks like a major pina to try and take them off and on. Cheers Doug


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mick76;813126 said:


> I'll be plowing a truck stop so I was leaning toward the direct fit because of the maneuvering around the trucks....


Its just a truck stop, who cares if you hit a stupid truck 

Haha, Im just kidding, I come from 4 generations of truck drivers, but good luck with whatever you may choose.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

nice.... Mick you have any bigger pics of your car?

I have a 04 dsg mach 1 manual and a 04 mystichrome cobra coupe... im actually a pontiac guy though lol


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pleanty of pics of the cobra send me your email via pm and i send a few 2 u 603 hp (dyno'd at the rear wheels) fun little toy but its going up for the winter in a few weeks so i can play with the new toys!


----------

